# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.5.7 is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.5.7 is out! Released Qualcomm Factory Repair for USB UFS connection using XML firmwares and more!  *Added Factory Repair support for devices connected via USB Qualcomm UFS loaders using XML firmware!*  *Added  support for Alcatel 7048X, Huawei S7-721u, Oppo CPH 1701, Oppo R7g,  Oppo R9s Plus, ZTE N9560, ZTE Z982 via USB and support for LG LM-X210MA,  LG MS210, LG VS990, Oppo A37fw, Oppo R7g, Sony C6602, Sony G3221, ZTE  N956 and ZTE Z982 via eMMC.*  *Added new unique USB Qualcomm Loaders (UFS and eMMC) for different vendors' devices.*  *Added new unique general (common) Qualcomm USB loaders (USF and eMMC).*  *Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area.*  *Some adjustments and improvements were made.*   Medusa PRO v.1.5.7 Release Notes:  - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *LG LM-X210MA - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG MS210 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG VS990 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Oppo A37fw - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Oppo R7g - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Sony C6602 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Sony G3221 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**ZTE N9560 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**ZTE Z982 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* - Added support for the following models via USB:  *Alcatel 7048X - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. Rebainoor)**Huawei S7-721u - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. Rebainoor)**Oppo CPH 1701 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Oppo R7g - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Oppo R9s Plus - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**ZTE N9560 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**ZTE Z982 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* - Added Qualcomm Factory Repair support for devices connected via USB Qualcomm UFS loaders using XML firmwares! 
 - Added new unique Qualcomm USB Loaders (UFS) for the next vendors' devices (Read/Write/Full Erase operations are supported):  *Moto - added loaders for MSM8996**ZTE - added loaders for MSM8996**ZUK - added loader for* *MSM8996* - Added new unique Qualcomm USB Loaders (eMMC) for the next vendors' devices (Read/Write/Full Erase operations are supported):  *Asus - added loaders for MSM8916 and MSM8937**Infinix - added loader for MSM8937**Oppo - added loader for MSM8940* - Added 4 new general (common) Qualcomm USB loaders (UFS) for MSM8996. 
- Added new general (common) Qualcomm USB loaders (eMMC) for MSM8909 and MSM8916. 
- Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area 
- Some adjustments and improvements were made 
- All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software).   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

